# New Coffetek Machines



## coffee_omega (May 21, 2012)

Coffee Omega is proud to announce its association with Coffetek coffee machines we now have their entire range of hot/ cold beverage machines in stock.

http://www.coffeeomega.co.uk/coffee%20machines/coffeetek-coffeemachine


----------

